# Exercise for Seniors - articles from The Cleveland Clinic



## JonSR77 (Feb 24, 2022)

Exercise for Seniors - articles from the nationally recognized Cleveland Clinic

https://health.clevelandclinic.org/tag/exercise-for-seniors/


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks, since I  live in the Cleveland area it is the clinic I go to.


----------

